# Ebi scrubbed, cleaned, replanted for the New Year.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure a few here are aware of my plant problems as of late. I got fed up with how miserable my Ebi was looking so I decided to give it a rescape. It's been running for just over a year and it was the perfect time for a change.

*Tank:*
Fluval Ebi 8 Gallon

*Lighting:*
2 x 13W Fluval Ebi Light

*Filtration*
Stock Ebi Nano Filter
Elite mini (temporary to help with cloudiness)

*Substrate:*
ADA Amazonia
Fluval Stratum

*Hardscape:*
Manzanita
River Pebbles
Dearly departed Nerite (shell)

*Flora:*
Bacopa
Reineckii Rosaelia
Staurogene Repens
Marsilea ______
Duckweed
Salvinia ______
Frogbit
Anubias Nana (pending)
*
Fauna: *(out of action for now)
Amano Shrimp
Cherry Shrimp
Gold White Clouds

-------------

*Dosing:*
Excel
Flourish
Potassium
Nitrogen
Iron
Prime

-------------

*FEB. 07 .12*










-------------

*FEB. 04 .12*










-------------

*FEB. 01 .12*




























CHEERS!

-------

The tank is experiencing an ammonia spike at the moment so all the inhabitants are elsewhere. Last reading was 0.50 ppm. Only added about 3 - 4 cups worth of ADA so hopefully things will be back to normal soon.

I still have to figure out my new dosing regimen. My tank was wiped out of nirates so hopefully dosing will help. I was also underfeeding my fish previously.

Here is a link to my plant problem thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...-not-holey-yellow-brown-melting-plants-24429/

Thanks for those that answered all my questions. It was super helpful.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

What does everyone think of the wood? It was bigger than I thought it would be. At first I tried it vertically, but it just didn't look right. I like how there is a mini cave for the shrimp.

Never had any moss either so maybe some for the wood? Also thinking of adding some of those thinner twisted branches at the back right corner. Perhaps arching over the top? Thoughts?

If anyone had tips on how to use Staurogene Repens as a carpet please share. I've never had a carpet plant before. The stems like to float up! Thank you Bien for the wonderful plants.

I'm loving the clover-like Marisilea. I'm not sure what kind this is. 

Would like thoughts on what plant to put in the right back corner. I'm looking for something fluffy, but not Cabomba

Also, any tip on getting cat hair out of the tank!?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Love that piece of driftwood... best of luck on this go-around


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. Paid a bit more than I wanted for the wood but I love the twists in it.

Hoping everything survives this time around.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah it adds a lot of character. Some things are just worth the price of admission.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated Photo.

Added the white clouds back into their home and also some narrow leaf java fern and a few more S. Repens. Tested the ammonia and it was back down to close to 0. I'm going to wait a few days before reintroducing the shrimp. I think I will add a dwarf cray to the tank eventually for some colour.










Closer view of wood. Stuck some S. Repens into the crevices. Hoping it will grow.
Does anyone know if shrimp will eat the white slime off of the wood? I really don't want to have to take it out and scrub it every time.










I'm thinking of adding some Rotala rotundifolia to hide the filter and heater, but I'm afraid I won't have enough space.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Atom

How did I miss this journal? Your tank looks amazing! I love that piece of wood. It's not too big at all because it has so much character.

Maybe amano shrimp would eat the white stuff that grows on new wood? Or maybe you can put a baby pleco in there for awhile? A bristlenose, perhaps? I saw some here on the forum somewhere -- maybe Patrick has them? You could move it to a bigger tank eventually.

Could that be marsilea quadrifolia? I have some of that, it's one of my favourite plants. But yours looks bigger than mine, so I am not sure.

You're looking for a bushy plant for the back right hand corner. But I like the way the plant is right now without a plant back there. The asymmetry is nice, and the java is in the middle of that tank on that side, so it doesn't look empty. The plant that comes to mind, that you might like and that happens to do very well in an Ebi is pogostemon stellatus (I think it is). I have some if you'd like a stem or two. It grows quickly and one stem will quickly become three and so on. If you have a high light tank, the top of the plant will become purple. In the Ebi with one or two lights it will stay green, especially if you have floating plants (as I do). But it is more beautiful green, I think!

TFH Magazine :: September: Pogostemon stellatus

Edited to add: I really love my Ebi. I've had mine for about a year now, maybe longer -- I got it when it first came out. I like my bigger tanks too, but the Ebi is so easy to rescape and change around. I can redo the substrate and plants in less than half an hour, taking my time. I like trying different fish in it, then moving them to a bigger tank when they grow or need more swimming room. My chili rasboras have been in 3 different tanks now, and they seem to love the Ebi best of all. I've just set up a 6 gallon Aquastyle (without the filter or light -- I'm using an Ebi light because there's no way to use the Aquastyle's light unless you use their filter) and I'm thinking of getting another Ebi to go next to it. They are very similar-looking tanks, especially when they're both using the same light, I think they'll pair well on my dining room hutch. Definitely, if I am ever living in a place where I can only have one tank (a small one) I would pick this tank or something very similar.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Morainy. Thanks.

I will be moving my Amano back into the tank soon. Hopefully he will take care of the slime. As for the Pleco that would just mean I would have to get another tank for him and that absolutely cannot happen, lol. I'm maxed out as it is. Thanks for the suggestion though.

I am definitely going to try to keep the assymetry. I just hate seeing filters and heaters and always try to hide them. I did pick up some Rotala rotundifolia today from AW and I'm hoping it will grow fine with my light. The corner is getting a bit crowded though so I'm worried about the bottoms. The plant you recommended (pogostemon stellatus) is beautiful! It would look wonderful in the Ebi. Love the colours. The rotala I have right now also has reddish tips. I think eventually I will replace the reineckii with another reddish plant, maybe ludwigia?

Are you using your Eheim for your betta? Is that why you are not running the filter? I love multiple Ebis lined up together! You should definitely do it. At one point I was considering 3 in a row after I saw someone else do it on the forums. 

I am very happy with how my Ebi has been coming along now. I can't decide if I like my Eheim or Ebi more now. I just need to make sure I keep all the plants alive this time around. Need to nail down the dosing regime.

Cheers!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Atom,
Let me know if you'd like some pogostemon. I only have a few stems right now (I've given lots away, that's why!) but it multiplies very quickly and so if I give you some, we will both have plenty.

As you guessed, I'm using the Eheim for the betta. I find that male bettas do well in planted tanks without filtration, if the tanks are well maintained. They've never done well for me in a small filtered tank for some reason (the current, I'm guessing) although female bettas seem to thrive in those same tanks. Because the light is attached to the filter in the Eheim (quite a clever design), there's no way to support the tank unless I leave the filter in the tank, unused. For that reason, I'm using an extra Ebi light that I had on hand. This is a 6 gallon Eheim (taller than it is wide) with a glass top and it therefore looks almost exactly like the Ebi! Eheims don't come with substrate, so I'm using extra fine black river gravel in it. I still want to tweak the plant arrangement.

The other reason that I am happy to have an unfiltered tank is that this room is my work space and I can't stand the sound of filters! 

Your tank is beautiful. Let me know if you'd like some pogostemon.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

FEB 07.12

Added Rotala Rotundifolia and moved the Marimo Balls back in.









I've had Manzanita before and I know the white slime is normal, but some of this stuff is now on my plants too. I can scrub the wood, but not the plants. Any sugggestions? Perhaps the stuff on my plants is something different? I couldn't get a photo of it.









---------

Thanks Morainy. I may take you up on that offer some time in the future. The tank is a bit full at the moment.

I hear you about those noisy filters


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Things have been running smoothly so far. Did my first major trim today with the rotala, bacopa and staurogyne repens. My stem plants seem to be doing very well, but my anubias and frogbit are still getting holey and turning yellow. Should I dose more potassium?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

New inhabitants thanks to IPU:










They are absolutely adorable all huddled together. I noticed that one of them has a partially missing tail. I'm not sure if it's finrot, but obviously I can't add salt to the water. Any suggestions for treatment? Usual water changes and heat?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Atom,

Your little cories are very cute! Maybe the tail was just nibbled on by another fish in the store? If the fish doesn't look sick or have red streaks anywhere, I wouldn't treat the whole tank. Corydoras don't like their water to be too warm so I think treating with heat over 79 degrees would just stress them. I'd just keep the water quality up, the temp between 72 and 75, and hope for the best.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Morainy. Always great advice. I'm quite fond of the cories. I can't believe I've never had them before!

I am now a little concerned if they are getting enough to eat though. The Minnows are very active and seem to take all the food even the sinking ones. I've been dropping them in a night when it's dark, but still not sure how much of is going to the cories. I really don't want to overfeed.

Thinking of rehoming the minnows because 2 of them are getting quite big. I do love their energy, but I think they would be better in a larger tank. Maybe replacing them for some ember tetras.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Update!

*ARRIL. 15 .12*









Got some lovely new plants to try out in this tank, but I'm not sure how well they will do with excel and medium light.

Added: Pogostemon helferi, pogstemon erectus, mermaid weed and blyxa japonica from Stuart. Thanks!

I hear the downoi will melt with excel and needs high light. Can anyone confirm? I'm loving the Blyxa and how it sways slightly with the current. Hoping it will grow so I can move some into my other tanks. The mermaid weed and erectus are a bit shriveled up right now so hopefully they will perk up soon once they are acclimated.

The Stuarogyne (Bien) is filling out nicely. I'm loving this plant and the marsilea is a slow grower, but adds a unique touch.

Moved in some ember tetras a few months ago and they haven't coloured up as bright as I would like.

Also moved in my pair of Australe killifish and learned that was a big no no. The 3 white clouds would not leave the male alone! I didn't think they were fin nippers, but they kept targeting his white areas on the male killie. I also noticed an ember tetra with a chunk of dorsal missing, which I assume the female killifish took out because I have never had issues before. So I moved the killies back out and now I'm trying to figure out what to with them. I have them in my 3 gallon eclipse quarantine tank right now. They were once in my spec, but that was not enough room for them. The male would chase the female all around and she would hide a lot. The looked great in the ebi, but I can't have them in there. Perhaps I should rehome either the killies or the white clouds. Anyone interested?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank looks great Atom!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!

--------

Btw, I forgot to mention I have lots of black spots on my driftwood. It looks like black brush algae. Any suggestions for taking care of that?

Here are some closeup:


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

take it out and dip it in a bleach solution, and make sure you treat it with water conditioner before you put it back in.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your setup is gorgeous. (Why does mine always look like I've dropped a kit of earthquake supplies from a second story window?)

That's really too bad about the killies. I know that you liked them. I found that white clouds used to pick on my red phantom tetras, too, even though the red phantom tetras were bigger. Those white cloud minnows are quite muscular. 

What is that plant in the front on the right? You've got lots of them. They're beautiful!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Petah said:


> take it out and dip it in a bleach solution, and make sure you treat it with water conditioner before you put it back in.


Thanks for the tip. I dread having to uproot a whole bunch of plants to do it though. Is there anyway to get rid of it without moving the wood? Do you use a diluted bleach solution?



Morainy said:


> Your setup is gorgeous. (Why does mine always look like I've dropped a kit of earthquake supplies from a second story window?)
> 
> That's really too bad about the killies. I know that you liked them. I found that white clouds used to pick on my red phantom tetras, too, even though the red phantom tetras were bigger. Those white cloud minnows are quite muscular.
> 
> What is that plant in the front on the right? You've got lots of them. They're beautiful!


Oh Maureen, I'm sure your tank is beautiful! I'm never happy with mine either.

I really do like the killies. I might try to rehome the white clouds instead and try the killies again in the ebi. I don't know...I would move the killies into the eheim, but I'm afraid my cherries and chilis would be dinner.

The foreground plant on the right is Staurogyne repens. I love it. It's a very easy to grow carpet plant. When I have a surplus you are welcome to some. It might be a few more weeks before I do another trim.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

yes, the bleach is diluted. The only other way is to take a shape razor and shave it off... but this is quite difficult.


----------

